# Finally...tying room complete



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My favorite part of the new house thing is my first dedicated tying room. We found a new desk, also, $20 at a yard sale for a new-in-box $200 desk, so we snatched that up on Saturday. It took me a few hours to assemble, but it will work out well and is very solid.



















The room has really great natural light coming in through a sliding door that catches more of the afternoon sun, but stays pretty well lit all day during daylight. I tied a few bass bugs on Friday morning down there and only turned on my desk lamp.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Now I see where you get your deer hair popper supply


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

nice room man .....I do all my stuff down in the basement ....wife wont let me have the spare bedroom......Of course I can understand why...my bench never looks as clean as your does.....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flymaker said:


> nice room man .....I do all my stuff down in the basement ....wife wont let me have the spare bedroom......Of course I can understand why...my bench never looks as clean as your does.....


Mine only looks that clean because I haven't used it yet. 

The deer hair bugs I tied on my old desk then I got this new one the next day.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice flies,wered u git all those JAKALOPES.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice room and bass bugs
Those are some big deer too! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice tying studio, and sweet bugs!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

One more, from last night.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

You tie gorgeous bass bugs man! Love them.


----------

